# Vlotho und Umgebung



## biene22 (22. April 2012)

Hallo Leute,
Ich such Leute/ Mädels die aus Vlotho und Umbegebung kommen, die Lust haben mit mir MBT zu fahren. Interesse??
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruss Biene22


----------



## Magenta04 (22. April 2012)

Das wäre vielleicht eine Möglichkeit: http://bike.pkw4us.de/  LG ;-)))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biene22 (22. April 2012)

Hallo Magenta04 
vielen Dank für den Tipp aber der Volker sagte mir das alleine der Detlef viel zu schnell für mich wäre...


----------



## Baumkrone (14. Februar 2013)

Also ich komme aus Vlotho und fahre beim Alten Förster oder Kaiser Wilhelm. Wenn Du Bock hast können wir beim nächsten Sonnenstrahl gerne mal fahren.


----------

